# DOME OR POD LIGHT FOR VEHICLE?



## SR.GRINGO (May 16, 2011)

I removed the roof mounted DVD player from my Truck....going to make an expedition style vehicle that I can camp in and so I need lots of light. Does anybody produce a nice quality pod? Super brights has some stuff but I would like something with a little higher quality. For now going to add a strip light from DX.


----------



## SgtCuts (May 16, 2011)

You could try the new futlight from 47s


----------



## fyrstormer (May 16, 2011)

Buy a couple TapLights and use them for a while until you figure out where they are most useful. THEN buy permanent light fixtures.


----------



## SR.GRINGO (May 16, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Buy a couple TapLights and use them for a while until you figure out where they are most useful. THEN buy permanent light fixtures.


 

The thing is for this application there is a 6"x10" hole in the roof of my 2006 Toyota....I have 2" depth to the actual roof so I want to try an find a real fixture...then cover the rest up by something like speaker material...or get somebody to cut up a headliner of a crashed/rolled model.


----------



## SR.GRINGO (May 16, 2011)

This would work except I need it in a 12 Volt version. I have nice Metal bracket I can utilize from the DVD player. Keep the ideas rolling!


----------



## nerys (May 30, 2011)

Normally I don't suggest the cheap chinese junk but this one might be an exception

http://cgi.ebay.com/High-Power-36-1...109?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27b57b580d

its a VERY nice warm white light (not rosey not tooo yellow and NO BLUE) and its INSANELY bright I mean REALLY REALLY bright. you can mount ANY dome light fixture and then put 1 or more of these inside at $5 a pop its worth it just to play with.

I put one in my car and my god is it bright. almost TOO bright. my concern as with most of the chinese junk is HEAT. well it appears to be handling it. been using it (lightly mind you) for over 6 months no dimming or color change so far.

I have NOT tried to run it for extended periods of time but for $5 (shipped) it might be worth plugging one in and leaving it run for a few days see if it self immolates 

I am impressed enough that when I have the cash I am going to order a dozen or so of them to replace all the bulbs in my RV. then we will see how they hold up 

makes the original festoon bulb look downright useless literally.

I don't know if its just over driven or what but the visual appearance is a LOT higher than the rated 288lumens. might be the small space of the car not sure.

its so bright that when I turn it on it effects the eyes enough that you can no longer see the dash of the car (blocked by the mirror) so I have to add some lighting on the other side of the mirror to illuminate the dash when this thing is on 

I will try to remember to take some picture tonight.

they are so cheap I was thinking about wiring 2 of them in series to cut the voltage in half to dim them so each is under a lower "load" and will last longer.

in fact screw it if I remember I will turn mine on tonight and LEAVE it on. its not enough to kill my battery and will let it run a couple of days and see what happens.


----------

